# 2015 Custom Farm Rates University of KY



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/CustomMachineryKentucky2015.pdf


----------



## lgn98868 (Jun 15, 2015)

Does that v-ripping price seem insanely low?? I don't think I could pay my costs at that.


----------

